# internet options in pune???



## confused!! (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi , i m from pune and want to know about the various unlimited net access offers here in pune...


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 9, 2007)

why don't you search on ISP sites.. ?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 9, 2007)

But i m new in pune and i dont know which ISPs are available except Reliance and Tataindicom


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 9, 2007)

Common sense if there is Rel and Indi are there BSNL wud be by defau;t there and frm before.. ..

Search there sites you will get a better info there than here


----------



## confused!! (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 9, 2007)

*www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Communications/broadband/broadband_con_postpaid.html


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

BSNL/AIRTEL would be there and as well most of the big Telecom companies, ask your neighbours if you are new in Pune, ask your Colegues what internet broadband they are using. Also ask  your cable walhha he would be providing some kind of connection plans. Hathway would also be there as it is a national player.......

Enjoy.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 9, 2007)

BSNL is available in pune
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
__________
*www.tataindicombroadband.in/access/postpaid/order/postpaid_1.html

*airtel-broadband.com/


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 9, 2007)

Reliance, TATA, SIFY, BSNL, dunno more.


----------



## anandk (Mar 9, 2007)

i'd suggest dataone or tataindicom.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 9, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> i'd suggest dataone or tataindicom.


never TATA. [thread=42687]See This[/thread] It is by my brother. Read the whole thread.


----------



## casanova (Mar 11, 2007)

Reliance is pretty better than Tata Indicom. I have used both of them and Reliance line was never down. I have not tried BSNL though. Dont opt for TATA


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 11, 2007)

What about sify...any good?


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 11, 2007)

GO only for airtel


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 11, 2007)

GO only for Hathway


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

See bsnl is the most trusted by me on basis of connectivity and uptimes (experienced a drop or a dc on BSNL only once throughout my 6 month stint with BSNL) & also opt for the unltd plans of BSNL or else they will be haggling you for money and u need to run pillar to post for the billing cr@p. Anyways TATA also has somewhat similar plans like BSNL but the problem is that TATA has overhead lines and that is why it gets cut and then the TATA ppl take a lot of time to reconnect it and all. SIFY is too damned costly and airtel is available only in some parts of the city. Reliance am not sure of coz I never heard or seen that they provide BB. If yes then I need to check em out myself.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2007)

Well BSNL is available in every corner of pune.
Airtel is available in some parts of Pune.
Reliance: not sure about its coverage but its available in Pune
Sify: good but poor organisation.
Tata indicom: personal suggestion -dont go for it.

BSNL is a good option, speed is terrific but u may hav to suffer from pre installation proceedings (it took me 3 months). Customer care is shite and be ready to mug up some technical jargon.

Airtel: SDSL(same upload download limit), customer care is good, even speed is good.

Reliance: Good tariffs, service is a bit less than Airtel.

Choose among the above three...


----------



## alienspiesu (Mar 13, 2007)

dude u hav 
airtel
bsnl
sify
reliance n many more.. 
temme wich area u stay in..? n il tel u wat 2 tke..


----------



## Akshay (Mar 13, 2007)

SIFY SUCKS - Hidden stuff n slow speed 
TATA - Bill issues

Dataone is d best option 4 u


----------

